# [EVDL] delta-Q chargers isolated?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Chris Simon wrote:
> 
> > I wonder if anyone has experience using delta-Q chargers in a
> > freeway-capable EV.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Roger Stockton wrote:
> > If you want more charge current, you could go with 2 36V units and a 48V for 120V total. The 48V model will output 18A continuously and the 36V will output 21A.
> >
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> John G. Lussmyer wrote:
> 
> > Roger Stockton wrote:
> > > If you want more charge current, you could go with 2 36V
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 14 Apr 2008 at 7:08, John G. Lussmyer wrote:
> 
> > At that point, why wouldn't you just go with a single Manzanita PFC-20
> > charger? Same price, more power for the entire pack, no worries about 1
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> > Roger Stockton wrote:
> > If you want more charge current, you could go with 2 36V units and a 48V =
> for
> > 120V total. The 48V model will output 18A continuously and the 36V will
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Chris Simon wrote:
> > I'd like to understand better your comments about price and the pack not =
> being
> > balanced. Were you specifically refering to a case where I use two or mo=
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thank you, everyone, for a very useful and informative dialog of the
pros/cons of various chargers/configurations. How do the options
discussed here, the PFC-xx, Delta-Q, and Rusco, compare to the Brusa
that Victor sells? I have a Zivan in my Gizmo so I understand that
they are programmed by the factory and are just a plug and leave alone
type of charger.

-- 
David D. Nelson

http://evalbum.com/1328

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 15 Apr 2008 at 19:31, David Nelson wrote:
> 
> > How do the options discussed here, the PFC-xx, Delta-Q, and Rusco,
> > compare to the Brusa that Victor sells?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> EVDL Administrator wrote:
> 
> > On 15 Apr 2008 at 19:31, David Nelson wrote:
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> EVDL Administrator <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Basically the Brusa is in a whole different class. It is not by any means a
> > budget charger, especially now that the US Dollar is so weak against the
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 16 Apr 2008 at 0:29, Doug Weathers wrote:
> 
> > I've been wondering - how would you use a Brusa to safely charge AGMs?
> > Can they talk to shunt regulators like the Rudman Regs?
> ...


----------

